# The Swiss Emperor



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This came up from South Yorkshire this week and what a beauty. Almost NOS except for few marks to case back.

Stunning AS 5008 movement.auto wind of time AND alarm,hacking ,day, date and 28800bph, All working too!

the crowns are recessed about 50% into the case which makes adjustment a bit tricky,this seems strange as the alarm has to be set and time altered but its ver similar my Technos with the same movement so design issues?

Probably dates from around 1975 give or take 2 years.

(Realise date wrong it is quick set but very fiddly for fingers to operate)

Have a look


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolute corker!


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

That is a corker, and lucky to get in such great condition as well!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know why, but the arrowhead on the second hand really gets me going haha! Is it a sweep second hand bridgeman?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Alex11 said:


> I don't know why, but the arrowhead on the second hand really gets me going haha! Is it a sweep second hand bridgeman?


The red tip is on the Alarm hand ,Alex, yes the real seconds hand does sweep nicely not as nice as a 36000bph or a hummer but still nice!


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh yes haha just noticed that - my impetuousness when looking at such a gooden' !

I don't know why, there is such a beauty to a gliding seconds hand.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice piece of engineering Bridgeman. Who's a lucky boy then ?

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find well done , mine says hi.

cheers

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

andyclient said:


> Nice find well done , mine says hi.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


 very nice ,prefer yours!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Nice find well done , mine says hi.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy - ready to buy when you give me the word..!

Yours'll do too Bridgeman.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i think i saw that one but was all spent up .no money in paypal.must sell some and get some new toys .heres mine one that i got from you some time ago.all the best woody77.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find well done , mine says hi.
> ...


I haven't forgotten , you have first refusal i promise

cheers

Andy


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Maker was the E. Gunzinger & Co. SA from NeuchÃ¢tel...

Andreas


----------

